# RBI Model 226VS....did I do good??



## RickSanchez (Aug 9, 2020)

Just picked up this scroll saw for $500 from a guy who's buddy died and never used it. I see it sells new for $1500. It's rock solid. Are these good saws? Did I do good?

Seems like a good upgrade from my Porter Cable.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

I think so but I may be just a wee bit biased. I bought the same saw in the same condition for the same price (I may have paid $450, can't recall) around last Christmas from an older gentleman who hadn't used it very much. It is a good saw, especially at that price.


----------



## RickSanchez (Aug 9, 2020)

GaryCK,

I've had a problem with the tension on the upper block but I ordered some parts that may help.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You did good. Those are arguably second to the Hegner, but still very good saws. I bought a 220VS some years back from an estate and couldn't be happier. Parts are still available, and though the company has been sold a time or two it's still in business and still has very good CS.


----------



## Woodchuckswife (Oct 24, 2014)

I have had that saw for20 years and no problems. I bought mine new. Good luck .
Chuck


----------



## Jim2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

Good saw. Good value. Should last a long, long time. Jim


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Ouch! I just sold the exact same model about a month ago in the same shape for $350.00. I was thrilled to see it go to a good home and hopefully it will get used. It sat in a corner in my shop unused for the last 8 years.


----------

